# UK meet



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

So guys when we guna meet up and hang?

PS: Don't bitch this time, if you don't like the topic don't fucking read it!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

Do you really have to talk about meeting up............really, I just find it totally out of order. :roll: :roll:

:shock: :| :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

Just every one get on buses and meet in the middle of the world. :mrgreen:

I'm now going to offer a once in a lifetime deal; people who meet together will get totally free hugs from me (Darren) :mrgreen: there are no hidden charges (I won't sqeeze you butt) so you have nothing to worrie about... you can just totally melt into me (Like chocolate). And for the guys; I will supply you with your own female blow up doll (which I will fill with warm water so you get that "nice" warm feeling)

So come on and get your free hugs today (or when ever... looking like next year at the rate :| )

If you're feeling too scared at the moment, PM me for your free sample of Clonazepam which will settle you down in no time at all :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

Since when did buses travel across the ocean lol...and where is the middle of the world? what world are you in?
[no bitching I promise] have fun guys......

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

Since Amphi*b*io*us* came to be :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

I wanna come to this meeting as well... I'm from Derbyshire! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

That's funny... I'm from Derbyshire as well :mrgreen:

Coming to meeting:

Delete this acount
Emulated Puppet}eer 
Some moaning female
Clown
hybrid humcow

We need more!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Don't forget me.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

PS: According to the academy of Jerusalem - New Israeli Genesis Exegesis the middle of the world is.........Giza. Come one come all!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Is that place safe? We're all anxious people.... we don't want to be in the mid of a gun fight (although I'd love to let rip with a ak74!) :mrgreen:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Maybe that is the answer to our problems


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey yall. 
Been confirmed (tickets bought!) that I'll be in the UK in july. I think it's from the 7th or something.
That's a ways off but I'd be interested in coming to a meet-up if it's in july.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Be nice to take this serious now. I'd like to get together to talk rather then act a pratt.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

I wanna come!  esp for free hugs!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah ...know what you mean... be nice to connect with other's through warm hugs.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

BUMP!

is this still going on? or was everyone scared away by the talk of hugs


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Well I go on Hoilday on May the 12th for two weeks... so that's no a problem... I'm up for it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Me too. Just kidding. I'll stay out of here this time.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

That would be cool. We could all meet in Oklahoma? lol


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

5,000 miles is a long way to go for a dp meet


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:wink: Just a little hop, skip & a jump across the pond.

oOOOoooOO-klahoma where the wind comes sweepin' down the plains!
you're on. I'll be comin' in on the 5am stagecoach.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

LAYLA RIGHT ON!!!! My family was originally from Oklahoma and I have lots of relatives there. My mom thinks shes from Oklahoma and always sings that song when we go out there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Layla... where will you be stayin in the UK?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I'll be in London. 

Seems like most of yall are a ways away from there? 
Might be a logistics problem here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

That's why you're gonna get your butt on a train and come North


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey _I'm_ already coming from way-out-heck-and-gone. 

Seriously I'm gonna be pretty busy and staying with family so I can't take more than a day.
Actually I'll probably have my brother along with me. 
Anybody want to have a meet up in the neighborhood of London? 8) 
Lots of nice places in london. Nice parks.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

i think we should have a party at Darren's house


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'll bring the booze 8)


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm thinking of a very exhausted Kenny rowing across the Atlantic Ocean with a load of booze weighing the boat down...wiping the sweat of his leather-tanned forehead...

Couldn't Darren just pop into the 24hr Tesco in Codnor?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:lol: nice image there ..
poor kenny


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL you guys are funny. That would be a long row....... me and my friend once planned an adventure where we learn how to sail and get a sailboat load it up with cheap wine and cigars and sail out to some remote island. Kind of similar haha.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Rozanne said:


> Couldn't Darren just pop into the 24hr Tesco in Codnor?


*Shakes head*... I can't remember us going in there? Did we just walk by it or something?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> me and my friend once planned an adventure where we learn how to sail and get a sailboat load it up with cheap wine and cigars and sail out to some remote island. Kind of similar haha.


Sounds like a plan *nods*.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I have always wanted to visit the UK so maybe someday I really will visit you guys and we can go to the "Tesco" in "Condor" (like I understand what that means).  And we can buy cheap booze and party at Darren's house! 8)


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

technically this is an island just not "exotic"


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

We will decorate Darren's house to look like an exotic island!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Well I have always wanted to visit the UK so maybe someday I really will visit you guys and we can go to the "Tesco" in "Condor" (like I understand what that means).  And we can buy cheap booze and party at Darren's house! 8)


I can't remember going to that Tesco's with Rozanne... I don't even think it existed a year ago... if it did... my body clock needs resyncing. Condor is a little village I live next too =), we got the bus from there then went to my house. yeah get a few crates of Carling in... Vodka can red bull... Wine... (I like my red).. and a spa to relax in. "Winner"


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

i just guessed it was in "Codnor" cos I still think its a funny name


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Mememememe

(I'm in guernsey but it's only a half hour flight.......technically channel islands are uk anyway)


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > me and my friend once planned an adventure where we learn how to sail and get a sailboat load it up with cheap wine and cigars and sail out to some remote island. Kind of similar haha.
> ...


Agreed! I wanna do that.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

What are you waiting for?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

You and Darren! lol.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL!!! That would be one hell of a trip. Who knows where we'd end up!!!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

I want soom boby to hold me hand when we meet up in London  *Puppy eyes*


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

I'm sure Kenny will


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

I'm only for soft hands so he'll need to start using Dove Soap... lol.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

My hands are soft because I haven't fucking done anything with them this year!!! I hate not having rough hands because I don't feel manly. Need to start going rock climbing more or maybe just rub sand paper on them everyday so the chicks will think I'm tough :wink: ahhaha.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

I really think he wants to hold your hand Darren...just look at all that protesting......


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

*Winks @ Surfingisfun*... lol.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

No need. I've been rock climbing 4 times this week and working with wood. My hands are as tough as steel. Getting chicks is easy now. 8)


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

You da man =D. You might have written it before hand... although I can remember... but have you stated how long you've been rock climbing? Sounds like fun =)


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> No need. I've been rock climbing 4 times this week and working with wood. My hands are as tough as steel. Getting chicks is easy now. 8)


wot makes u think us chicks like rough hands...............think about that one for a minute..or two...and no long nails..


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

I want to make a woman as relaxed as possible... so having soft hands helps. I used to have "real" soft hands when I worked as a trainee car re-sprayer because the wet and dry we used rubbed away our old skin, and pretty much our finger prints... lol.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> You da man =D. You might have written it before hand... although I can remember... but have you stated how long you've been rock climbing? Sounds like fun =)


I've never done anything like this...









But I like hiking and climbing so I climb stuff like this....









I have this philosophy that there's always a better way to get where your going than to simply walk around what's in your way. :mrgreen:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

this is what i meant by canyons!!!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spirit said:


> wot makes u think us chicks like rough hands...............think about that one for a minute..or two...and no long nails..


Hmm......you mean to tell me I've been going to all this trouble for nothing? :x Thanks for keeping me in line there Spirit, it's been way too long since I've been with a woman.  :x :x


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

peachyderanged said:


> this is what i meant by canyons!!!


LOL at peachy. Point taken. :lol:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

can?yon 
?noun
a deep valley with steep sides, often with a stream flowing through it.

wow pretty much the worst description for the picture above. what was i thinking?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL, I get what you meant though...a place where there are parts more elevated than others right?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

right, right.
and as far as soft vs. rough hand men? soft definitely. unless the cause of the roughness is worthy of greatness.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

peachyderanged said:


> unless the cause of the roughness is worthy of greatness.


That's what I'm talkin about. I mean if you feel a man's hand and it's rough and blistery because he just came back from doing something like this....










wouldn't that make you want to be with him more?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

yup. breathtaking.

that looks like a set of lips he's dangling on


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks it was a rather rough climb.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Lol ... *Give Surfingisfun some hand cream*


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

I dunno kenny ,I ghess I see wot u mean....
I like my men rough and ready thats for sure....I like it when theyve been working in a garage or somthing and get convered in oil...I love the smell of oil.....
Im not one for pretty boys...but smooth hands have there benefits...


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Spirit said:


> *Im not one for pretty boys*...but smooth hands have there benefits...


WTF?!? :evil: I'm damn pretty!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Oh yeah you use all that hair product dont you... :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Nope.... I wear a cap mostly now =*(... I do pluck my eyebrows though =P


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

I like men with a bit of hair on their chest..you dont pluck that to do you....yes its ok three hairs still count


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Hey I've still got soom trichotillomania in me... I'm trying to use it to groom myself... *Turns puppy eyes on*... I want a massage for that comment =*(... lol.

I got chest hair (Wonders if this kinda stuff should be in a PM :mrgreen: ) I got other hair as well :mrgreen:


----------

